# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Në kujtim të mikut tonë Halloween

## Olimp

E hap ketu kete teme pikerisht se ky server na bashkoi irc.albasoul.com me kedo ashtu si me shokun tone halloween qe seshte me mes nesh.I pahartuar qofte kujtimi i tij
keto jane disa nga logset qe ka fol ai ne main ne #shqiperia ne menyre qe mos te harohet kur ai si person,humori i tij dhe gjithcka nga ai sepse u be pjes e jetes sone se perditshme me alegrin dhe cdo gje te tij



> 22:06] <halloween> fenkju
> [22:06] <halloween> lale
> [22:06] <halloween> Jack_DanieL`S avash se na vritesh 
> [22:06] <halloween> ke hyp shum nalt
> [22:06] <Serxhio_Ka_Ditelindjen> []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] 
> [22:06] <emanuela> hi
> [22:07] <Serxhio_Ka_Ditelindjen> Hi
> [22:07] <oret_e_vona> emanuela me kacurrela 
> [22:07] <emanuela> hahahaahhahaha
> ...


I lutem kujdo te postoj nga nje pjes logsesh qe mund te kene dhe te mbajme gjall kujtimin e tij

----------


## Zemrushja

Kaq logse munda te gjeja une..

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

*[02:54:46] * halloween[melzit] _AuLoNa_ jo keto muhabeti ne main mi dreqe se e mori vesh gjith chati loool
[02:54:50] * halloween[melzit] _AuLoNa_ jo keto muhabeti ne main mi dreqe se e mori vesh gjith chati loool*
[02:54:51] <_AuLoNa_> ne shqiperi
[02:55:00] <-GoOCa[Birthday]> halluhuffffffffff
[02:55:01] <halloween[melzit]> Mr_Lonely kjo eshte mamaja jote mer 
[02:55:04] <Mr_Lonely> shkon ne shkoll ?
[02:55:04] <halloween[melzit]> Mr_Lonely kjo eshte mamaja jote mer 
[02:55:06] <-GoOCa[Birthday]> e prure koken ti mer
[02:55:15] <_AuLoNa_> po mire se te gjithe shqiptare jemi
*[02:55:25] * halloween[melzit] GoOCa[Birthday] edhe 100 yllo te uroj nga zemra
[02:55:28] * halloween[melzit] GoOCa[Birthday] edhe 100 yllo te uroj nga zemra*
[02:55:32] <enis> aulonaaaaaaaa  moj
[02:55:35] <-GoOCa[Birthday]> hulluhuf thx yvi
[02:55:36] <_AuLoNa_> flm halloween
[02:55:41] <Mr_Lonely> aulona hyn dhe noj kines kshu si kot ngatarron deren e shtepis
[02:56:00] <_AuLoNa_> hahahha
[02:56:07] <_AuLoNa_> po paterjot
[02:56:13] <Tanodorparisi> birthdey  sa  mbyshe mi  yll?
[02:56:14] <Mr_Lonely> aulona shkon ne shkoll
[02:56:21] <_AuLoNa_> po
[02:56:27] <enis> kush
[02:56:27] <Mr_Lonely> cfar shkolle
[02:56:36] * GrasS_MaN Uh Baby
[02:56:36] <_AuLoNa_> business
[02:56:45] <Mr_Lonely> sa vjece je
[02:56:49] <_AuLoNa_> mos ki merak se jam me e madhe nga ty
*[02:56:51] <halloween[melzit]> <_AuLoNa_> flm halloween per cfare??
[02:56:54] <halloween[melzit]> <_AuLoNa_> flm halloween per cfare??*
[02:56:56] <enis> aulona  a  dush me fol
*[02:57:05] * halloween[melzit] GoOCa[Birthday] mos ma shtrembero emrin mi se te mbyta
[02:57:09] * halloween[melzit] GoOCa[Birthday] mos ma shtrembero emrin mi se te mbyta :(((*
[02:57:09] <Mr_Lonely> pak rendesi ka je me emadhe apo me e vogel
[02:57:24] <_AuLoNa_> ok
[02:57:32] <Mr_Lonely> sa vjece je ti
[02:57:45] <_AuLoNa_> shko ne pr
[02:57:47] <enis> aulona  ja po fol
[02:57:48] <enis> a jo
[02:57:49] <Mr_Lonely> ok
*[02:58:34] * halloween[melzit] _AuLoNa_ spo te marr vesh ylli*
[02:58:35] <-Minushiia> No_Name  thx bro
[02:58:58] <-SHERRI> No_Name ka noi femen qe si ke fol :)
[02:59:06] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_ ne cilen lagje te Bostonit je ti yllo ?
[02:59:12] <-A[cuk-tuja]> ca fshati me mire :D
[02:59:26] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_
[02:59:30] <-SHERRI> A[cuk-tuja] kerkoji nr e cel
[02:59:34] <-SHERRI> se i bje ma kollaj
[02:59:36] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI sjam lezzi
[02:59:37] <-A[cuk-tuja]> :D
[02:59:46] <-A[cuk-tuja]> apo do prova ?
[02:59:46] * Knock: KoRn[Aw] address is banned
[02:59:46] <-A[cuk-tuja]> :P
[02:59:51] <-SHERRI> jo mer jahu
[02:59:58] <@No_Name> SHERRI un su flas po me flasin kto vet :p
[03:00:02] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI epo sjemi te tere ka durrsi :P
[03:00:02] * No_Name is now known as A
[03:00:07] * @A slaps A[cuk-tuja]
[03:00:17] <-SHERRI> ne nga durrsi femnat i kena dobsi
[03:00:17] <-A[cuk-tuja]> A  iq duret nga my nick.. plus o i regjistrum
[03:00:18] <-A[cuk-tuja]> :D
[03:00:28] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI cuna si ti durrsi ka plot :p
[03:00:28] <-SHERRI> gjoja pare i marrim nr e cel
[03:00:34] <@A> A[cuk-tuja] deri kur te bohetn 60 sec do e maj :p
[03:00:39] * A is now known as No_Name
[03:00:47] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI po ato qe skan cel ?
[03:00:59] <-SHERRI> A[cuk-tuja] do boja si ty
[03:01:01] <-SHERRI> adresen e shpise
[03:01:08] <-SHERRI> kaloj te faza dyte
[03:01:15] <-A[cuk-tuja]> ket _AuLoNa_ e kam komshi.. kur merzitem shkoj e vi :p
[03:01:27] <-SHERRI> vlonjat ti
[03:01:29] <-SHERRI> vlonjate ajo
[03:01:42] <-SHERRI> po nuk shkut ju
[03:01:44] <-A[cuk-tuja]> Ere te paska ardh dhe ty ne vesh qe jam QUN lol
[03:01:54] * -A[cuk-tuja] sesht vlonjat/e
[03:02:01] * -A[cuk-tuja] as Durrsione :D
[03:02:07] <_AuLoNa_> kush me ka komshi mua
[03:02:14] <-SHERRI> ca jane mizirivat
[03:02:15] <_AuLoNa_> fol more
[03:02:20] <_AuLoNa_> te vij per kafe
[03:02:25] <@No_Name> SHERRI ato qe fusin ne sherr njerezit
[03:02:33] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_ ku e ke shpine ? :D
[03:02:33] <@No_Name> qe i ngacmojn qe i nxisin
[03:02:35] <-SHERRI> PoGrAdEcI-BoY[Po-Pret] prite prite skenderbene se po vjen me shpat ne dore
[03:02:45] <-SHERRI> si puna ime
[03:02:48] <-SHERRI> me i fjale
[03:02:48] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI pse sje mo sop ? te hoqen ka detyra
[03:02:49] <_AuLoNa_> po ti ku e ke
[03:02:49] <-A[cuk-tuja]> lol
[03:02:55] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_ revere
[03:02:59] <-SHERRI> jo ika vet nga sop
[03:03:03] <@No_Name> A[cuk-tuja] sa shum info u kerkon komshijve mi, po te ishe Cun do u rishe ne shtepi :P
[03:03:06] <_AuLoNa_> ashtu
[03:03:07] <-SHERRI> erdhi zemrushja
[03:03:20] <_AuLoNa_> po mire o derbardhe pse nuk thua ti te vij per kafe une
[03:03:22] * -A[cuk-tuja] No_Name no re.. kot per kuriozitet :D
[03:03:30] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Zemrushja
[03:03:34] <-SHERRI> Mroma Zemrushja
[03:03:47] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_ bujrum.. meqe ke rrugen na bli noi caramel latte te Dunkin Donuts dhe jena ne rregull
[03:03:47] <-A[cuk-tuja]> :D
[03:03:54] <-A[cuk-tuja]> Hi Zemrushja
[03:03:57] <_AuLoNa_> pse jo
[03:03:58] <-A[cuk-tuja]> how are u
[03:04:06] <-SHERRI> A[cuk-tuja]
[03:04:09] <-SHERRI> qeke me fat sot
[03:04:13] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI bello.. come va l'italia ere.
[03:04:13] <_AuLoNa_> are ju talking to Zemerushja
[03:04:15] <-SHERRI> paske femna afer
[03:04:20] <-SHERRI> tutto bene come sempre
[03:04:22] <_AuLoNa_> or me
[03:04:30] <-SHERRI> e bone xheloze
[03:04:33] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI sa Uf qe je ere.. ke i ore qe me flet dhe akoma se ke marr vesh qe jam goc
[03:04:34] <-SHERRI> A[cuk-tuja]
[03:04:42] <-SHERRI> lool
[03:04:44] <-SHERRI> A[cuk-tuja]
[03:04:48] <-SHERRI> ca femen ti
[03:05:00] * -A[cuk-tuja] e qit sheshit per prove
[03:05:01] <-A[cuk-tuja]> lol
[03:05:09] <@Guest48139> A[cuk-tuja] o mortje o femer e keqe
[03:05:10] <-SHERRI> kush qeke
[03:05:13] <@Guest48139> do te mbys
[03:05:15] <-A[cuk-tuja]> zemrrushe pse sflet ti mi ?
[03:05:16] <-A[cuk-tuja]> lol
[03:05:18] <@Guest48139> lol
[03:05:19] <-A[cuk-tuja]> u kjo
[03:05:19] <_AuLoNa_> o gjitone
[03:05:20] <-SHERRI> kush eshte pra mo
[03:05:23] <@Guest48139> sa kam ardh e do iki prape
*[03:05:24] * halloween[melzit] _AuLoNa_ e ke nga nje lagje kete Zemrushja andeja*
[03:05:25] <_AuLoNa_> po na fol aman
[*03:05:26] * halloween[melzit] _AuLoNa_ e ke nga nje lagje kete Zemrushja andeja lool*
[03:05:29] <@Guest48139> _AuLoNa_ mire je? :)
[03:05:31] <_AuLoNa_> po e kam
[03:05:31] <Cop798> A[cuk-tuja] gjinia femerore qenke ti?
[03:05:38] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_ sme ke thene asigje per veten.. akoma :D
[03:05:41] <_AuLoNa_> Zemerushja
[03:05:42] <-SHERRI> ca dmth gjitone
[03:05:44] * -A[cuk-tuja] uu u zgjun kta perbindshat :P
[03:05:45] <_AuLoNa_> si te kam
[03:05:48] <-SHERRI> harixheshke?
[03:05:50] <@Guest48139> Mire yvo :)
[03:05:52] <@Guest48139> ti si je?
[03:05:58] <@Guest48139> hej brb cik un se kam pun.. :)
[03:06:00] <@Guest48139> flasim
[03:06:04] * Bagabondi_Ct naten o popull pellazg:)))
[03:06:07] <@Guest48139> bye _AuLoNa_ :)
[03:06:09] <SoNiLa>  Mbremaaaaaaaa
[03:06:11] <SoNiLa> Alllllll
[03:06:11] <_AuLoNa_> kujt i thua ik ti mua
[03:06:18] <_AuLoNa_> jemi dhe gjitone
[03:06:18] <-A[cuk-tuja]> BOOOOOOO erdhi kjo Sonila Leshatorja
[03:06:25] <-A[cuk-tuja]> _AuLoNa_  jo jo se kisha me ty
[03:06:26] <-A[cuk-tuja]> :D
[03:06:28] <Mr_Lonely> hi sonila
[03:06:29] <_AuLoNa_> epo mire
[03:06:32] <-A[cuk-tuja]> e kisha me rrushen
[03:06:41] <-SHERRI> A[cuk-tuja] femen qeke ti?
[03:06:44] <_AuLoNa_> ok
[03:06:44] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI du me u bo ircop si ti.. lol
[03:06:54] <-SHERRI> fillo me aop
[03:06:55] <_AuLoNa_> po ku e kam Zemerushen
[03:07:03] <CANADIAN-guy> iam back
[03:07:04] <-SHERRI> mu po deshe
[03:07:11] <-SHERRI> po s'jap dot ircop .)
[03:07:14] <CANADIAN-guy>  goca brunete aty je
[03:07:17] <_AuLoNa_> ashut thua ti
[03:07:23] * Cop798 PoGrAdEcI-BoY[Po-Pret] ca pret more koke qepe
[03:07:24] <Mr_Lonely> pse ti si thua
[03:07:28] * SoNiLa slaps SHERRI around a bit with a large trout
[03:07:28] <-A[cuk-tuja]> Sherri ec pra se po ta bej kot per hobi
[03:07:35] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SoNiLa o e matufepsur..
[03:07:39] <-A[cuk-tuja]> lolz
[03:07:42] <-SHERRI> jo se mund te jesh moshkull
[03:07:44] <-SHERRI> ciao SoNiLa
[03:07:46] <Guest87870> hi
[03:07:54] <-A[cuk-tuja]> SHERRI po deshe re.. shanc si ky ste vjen me lolz
[03:08:01] * -A[cuk-tuja] pyt No_Name ca eshet .. qun apo goc
[03:08:05] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY[Po-Pret]> ->[  Cop798  ]<- Pensionin
[03:08:16] <-SHERRI> tani tre rruge ka
[03:08:20] <-SHERRI> ne fillim dole mashkull
[03:08:23] <-SHERRI> pastaj femer
[03:08:27] * A[cuk-tuja] is now known as BozTon
[03:08:29] <-SHERRI> metet vetem te dalesh trans
[03:08:43] <-BozTon> SHERRI jo trans isha para operacionit.. tani jam ne rregull :D
[03:08:54] <-SHERRI> po kush qeke BozTon
[03:08:57] <-Minushiia> hahhahahahahhaaahah
[03:09:05] <-SHERRI> femen me boston
[03:09:07] <-SHERRI> smaj men
[03:09:09] * BozTon is now known as Nucja_Sherrit
[03:09:13] <-Nucja_Sherrit> lol
[03:09:13] <-SHERRI> lool
[03:09:18] <-SHERRI> na se o ne gjume tjetra
[03:09:25] <-SHERRI> mire qe se njef chatin
[03:09:28] <-Nucja_Sherrit> u qyqa  se po tfus ne sherr kot
[03:09:29] <-Nucja_Sherrit> :P
[03:09:37] <SoNiLa> Urime SHERRI
[03:09:39] <SoNiLa> kukuk
[03:09:39] <SoNiLa> u
[03:09:40] <-SHERRI> s'ja ka haberin chatit
[03:09:44] <SoNiLa> maltove dhe ti
[03:09:45] <-Dacnolja_Sherrit> lum si ajo
[03:09:49] <_AuLoNa_> hajde qofte e hajrit
[03:09:50] <-SHERRI> dhe kur donte te hynte iher
[03:09:55] <-SHERRI> i thashe s'bo per ty
[03:10:01] <-SHERRI> se me del nga rruga zotit :p
[03:10:17] <-SHERRI> erdhi zebrone
[03:10:27] <-SHERRI> zebrone o femna ma e bukur e stafit para dy vjetesh
[03:10:59] <-SHERRI> tani eshte bere e turpshme
[03:11:00] <A> :DD loool...  SoNiLa ke nai mendje
[03:11:02] <-SHERRI> zebrone o ciljeta
[03:11:16] <A> ky zebrone e un ragazzo sexy :P
[03:11:32] <SHERRI> sa xheloze qe je mi ciljeta
[03:11:37] <Mr_Lonely> Ika bye everybody
[03:11:37] * No_Name sets mode: +u SHERRI
[03:11:39] <A> SHERRI si vede il marsupio ? :D
[03:11:44] <A> No_Name  duaaaa minuzzz
[03:11:45] <A> :D
[03:11:52] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:12:00] <-A> No_Name graxie
[03:12:01] <-A> :P
[03:12:10] <-SHERRI> A ene italishten e shkruke mire
[03:12:13] <@No_Name> ASGJE :d
[03:12:16] <-SHERRI> femen sbesoj se do jesh
[03:12:30] <-A> SHERRI na habite ere.. ngele duke me dyshu seksin
[03:13:05] <-A> Brrr ftofet
[03:13:17] <-SHERRI> do jesh ish aop _vlonjati_
[03:13:25] <-A> SJAM NGA vlora pra
[03:13:28] <-A> dhe sjam cun
[03:13:30] <-SHERRI> po nga qeke
[03:13:32] <-A> se na hoqe kapakun lol
[03:13:35] <CANADIAN-guy> ej iku goca brunete?
[03:13:36] <-SHERRI> se fliske ene italisht
[03:13:50] <-A> SHERRI e ce pyet
[03:14:04] <-SHERRI> uuuu
[03:14:08] <-SHERRI> wait se e gjeta
[03:14:08] * Cop798 A ESHTE NGA Fieri edhe o ne NY-NJ
[03:14:11] <-SHERRI> je nga tirona
[03:14:21] <-A> Cop798 ja ti e gjete psh ..lol
[03:14:27] <Cop798> lol
[03:14:35] <Cop798> Polic hesapi me zbulime merremi
[03:14:36] <Cop798> lol
[03:14:37] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Ore Ny apo NJ ???
[03:14:38] <-A> dmth me pak fjal ja fute kot :D
[03:14:40] <-SHERRI> A shume kohe qe nuk hyje
[03:14:50] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY  Kanada
[03:14:50] <-SHERRI> PoGrAdEcI-BoY ka qene pjese e stafit tone A
[03:15:01] <-A> SHERRI ehe kam qene sope.. lol
[03:15:08] <-SHERRI> e di e di
[03:15:10] * Cop798 A- me ke llafosesh ti
[03:15:17] <-SHERRI> po cne undercover
[03:15:21] <-A> Cop798 me ty.. Only :D
[03:15:22] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  SHERRI  ]<- Oje nuk di ta shkuar fjalen Sop ti se cthua
[03:15:23] <Cop798> Po thashe une je nga NY-NJ i ka vdek nena
[03:15:33] <-A> Cop798 po pra po... :D
[03:15:45] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:15:52] <-SHERRI> ca thote jeta A
[03:15:58] <-SHERRI> qeke permiresu me italishten
[03:16:00] * Cop798 He te keqen lali sa shakaxheshke qe qenke
[03:16:07] * Cop798 Beke shaka me kripe si ducja
[03:16:07] <-A> SHERRI kush kujton ti se jam une ? lol
[03:16:17] <-SHERRI> i nga tirona
[03:16:19] <-A> Cop798 pse ashtu i bente ducja ?
[03:16:23] <Guest85421> hi
[03:16:27] <-A> SHERRI pse tajronce te dukem... jam laluce
[03:16:33] <-SHERRI> lushnja
[03:16:37] <-SHERRI> fieri?
[03:16:38] <-A> jo fieri
[03:16:39] <-A> lol
[03:16:39] * Cop798 SHERRI e pe si e gjeta
[03:16:40] <Cop798> lol
[03:16:43] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:16:49] <-A> Cop798 haha
[03:16:50] <-SHERRI> fierake sop
[03:16:56] <-SHERRI> kush ka qene fierake sop
[03:16:57] * Cop798 A- si i kam rene ne koket
[03:17:15] * Cop798 Gjith Phylli
[03:17:19] <Cop798> o SHERRI
[03:17:25] <-SHERRI> po
[03:17:36] <Cop798> Gjith Phylli sop kane qene
[03:17:37] <Cop798> :-P
[03:17:43] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:17:48] <-A> e mire mbaroi quizzi per sot
[03:17:57] <-A> ti SHERRI fiton nje lavatrice
[03:18:02] <-A> Cop798 ti nje friteze
[03:18:03] <-A> lol
[03:18:05] <-SHERRI> du ndihmen e 50-50
[03:18:10] * Bad_GirL slaps chicago_scooter around a bit with a large trout
[03:18:18] <-A> nuk njihemi re..
[03:18:19] <-A> lol
*[03:18:29] * halloween[melzit] slaps A around a bit with a large trout*
[03:18:35] <Bad_GirL> i didnt mean to chicago_scooter
[03:18:40] <-SHERRI> psh ky Cop798 duhet te jete ish aop coolplayer
[03:18:43] <-A> halloween[melzit] as me nuk njihem.. so mos harxho slapset
[03:18:52] <-A> SHERRI ehe si ishaop duket
*[03:18:55] * halloween[melzit] A ku je mer mashtrus hahahahahahahahahahahaha*
*[03:18:59] <halloween[melzit]> lol*
[03:19:02] <-A> halloween[melzit] huh ? lol
[03:19:10] <-SHERRI> po dhe ti ashtu dukesh
[03:19:25] * Cop798 A- flm... Kurse ju lalucet na dhuroni gjera shtepiake une po te dhuroj ne condom ta kesh per shanc
[03:19:46] <-A> Cop798 e mire.. me drejt kthimi eh ?
[03:19:58] <-A> se mbaj per fare ..no worries
[03:19:59] * Cop798 ncuq mbaje ta vesh n koke per karnavalet
[03:20:00] <Cop798> lol
[03:20:12] <-A> Cop798 ky qe humor polici :D
[03:20:16] * Cop798 Pse e bejm veten ne per nje magnetofon me ngjyra
[03:20:33] * Cop798 Po mos na i ver re se polica jena
[03:20:36] <-A> Cop798 jo nfakt lol
[03:20:52] <-A> ik se me lodhe
[03:20:56] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  Cop798  ]<- Asnje nuk te beson qe je Polic more lako per Zotin
[03:21:12] * Cop798 PoGrAdEcI-BoY po kurre mos besofshin
[03:21:19] <-A> dhe zbritjen e numrave se ke bere tamam.. 7 e ka vendin pas 8 jo para 9 :D
[03:21:22] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  Cop798  ]<- Jaaa se shikon
[03:21:22] * Cop798 ja kjo A- u dorzua
[03:21:25] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> hahahaahahahahahaha
[03:21:40] <-A> Cop798 jes jes je i parezistueshem lool
[03:21:52] * Cop798 A- 798* eshte my badge number
[03:22:00] * Cop798 qe keshtu mos me shaj nga matematika
[03:22:08] <-A> ca je ti statey .. apo regular cop ?
[03:22:30] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Eshte midium lool
[03:22:36] <-A> dmth gjysmak :D
[03:22:37] <-A> lool
[03:22:42] <Cop798> me tregon matematiken kjo
[03:22:54] <-A> Cop798 epo nje cop polic je .. lol
[03:23:13] <-SHERRI> PoGrAdEcI-BoY
[03:23:14] <-A> nuk presupozon njeri qe je rob i squt :D
[03:23:20] * Cop798 A- lol
[03:23:20] <-SHERRI> ti bo tamam per polic rrugor
[03:23:21] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Cdo ti te jete Argat
[03:23:28] <-SHERRI> cdo shkrim ve ene shigjetat
[03:23:32] * Cop798 Mos me shaj nga detyra se per koken e shefit te bej namin
[03:23:37] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  SHERRI  ]<- Pak me veshtersi Por e bej lol
[03:23:41] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY jo re e du cun doktori
[03:23:55] <-A> si sherri
[03:23:57] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY sa lert Dashke Ti
[03:23:57] <-A> :D
[03:24:02] <-SHERRI> A ke nermen me e mor per shpi PoGrAdEcI-BoY
[03:24:11] <-SHERRI> jo sherri ish inxhinjeri tani informatike :p
[03:24:18] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  SHERRI  ]<- Eshte me Kesmet ajo pune
[03:24:19] * Cop798 PoGrAdEcI-BoY pse ore kines ne policat shte dukemi ty
[03:24:19] <-A> SHERRI ehe qe neser kam me vajt me i kerku doren ne menyre zyrtare
[03:24:20] <-A> lol
[03:24:35] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:24:41] * -A PoGrAdEcI-BoY a don ti me u martu ?
[03:24:42] <-SHERRI> nyc me boston afer jane
[03:24:46] <-SHERRI> PoGrAdEcI-BoY
[03:24:47] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  Cop798  ]<- 
haahahahaahahahahahahaahah Polic Thote Ti nuk di ta shpjellosh pUlic thuaj
[03:24:48] * PoGrAdEcI-BoY £åµgHîñ öµt £öµÐ
[03:24:52] <-A> SHERRI je 4 ore me makine
[03:24:58] <-SHERRI> nej nga pogradeci i beni te mira
[03:25:01] <-SHERRI> anej*
[03:25:03] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Jo re Cne Ku kam Ndjenja une
[03:25:04] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY kur te vi te marr pajen ???
[03:25:06] <-A> lol
[03:25:11] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:25:13] * Cop798 hahahahahahah i ke bo zbor anglishtes
[03:25:21] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Dashke dhe Paje Zoterote
[03:25:23] <-SHERRI> A sikur i bje me qene PoGrAdEcI-BoY mashkulli shpise
[03:25:31] <-SHERRI> apo je femen posesive ti
[03:25:41] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY do te vi te marr me limo o dreq.. me limo te bardhe :P
[03:25:50] <-A> SHERRI jam cik dominatrix
[03:25:59] <-A> kam nje koleksion kamzhikesh ne shpi
[03:26:02] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Nthuq Jam Fshatar Dua Gomar LoL
[03:26:06] <Cop798> hahahahahahahahahha  A-
[03:26:13] * -A ky kamzhik .. ky kamzhik e ben PoGrAdEcI-BoY te kete frik LOL
[03:26:16] <-A> :D
[03:26:22] * Cop798 A- me siguri do kesh mangut ate shkopin tim te gomes
[03:26:22] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> :-P
[03:26:27] * Cop798 E do nje xhiro
[03:26:31] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY e mire po te vi te marr me mushke
[03:26:37] * PoGrAdEcI-BoY Ok
[03:26:37] <-A> Cop798 ehe mos harro prangar
[03:26:40] <-A> T*
[03:26:56] * Cop798 Patjeter
*[03:26:58] * halloween[melzit] ul koken edhe shiko ca ka vesh A shikon me vemendje :D
[03:26:59] * halloween[melzit] ul koken edhe shiko ca ka vesh A shikon me vemendje :D*
[03:27:07] * -A kur hyn ne chat hyn laskuriq.. lol
[03:27:08] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Po nje gje nuk hari te kuptoj une ke ke Burre ?
[03:27:11] * Cop798 Edhe mos mi ngi cnat more vesh mora thuaj qenke pis femer ti
[03:27:24] * -A PoGrAdEcI-BoY jam deputet indipendent.. lol
[03:27:27] <-SHERRI> A tu sulen gjithe manjaket ne pv
*[03:27:38] * halloween[melzit] i thot shokut rri mire ti mos u terbo nga A
[03:27:41] * halloween[melzit] i thot shokut rri mire ti mos u terbo nga A*
[03:27:48] <-A> SHERRI cuditerisht skam asnji ne prv.. me duket dyshojne akoma qe jam qun :P
*[03:27:51] * halloween[melzit] rri mer piss pse levize nga vendi*
[03:27:52] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Ore edi une si je ti por Puna eshte ke dashuron ti ?
*[03:27:54] * halloween[melzit] rri mer piss pse levize nga vendi
[03:27:58] <halloween[melzit]> hahahahahahahaahahaha*
[03:28:08] <-SHERRI> aha
[03:28:11] * Cop798 A- e cuditshme se ti je dhe lakuriq ne chat
[03:28:11] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY po vetem ty amore mio.. vetem ty.. dhe ndonje tjeter ne te rralle
[03:28:12] <-A> lol
[03:28:16] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  halloween[melzit]  ]<- Pse re I merzitur ti Cfare ke
[03:28:17] * Cop798 se shohin keta qorat
[03:28:18] <Cop798> ;p;
[03:28:32] <-A> Cop798 polica dhe ata.. lol
*[03:28:39] * halloween[melzit] PoGrAdEcI-BoY halle halle kjo dynja halli hallit nuk i ngja dikush qesh dhe dikush qa* =>*Ironia e jetes.. :(*
>[03:28:40] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Pse re Ke Shanc ti me mua >?!!!!!!! Jo re jo
*[03:28:42] * halloween[melzit] PoGrAdEcI-BoY halle halle kjo dynja halli hallit nuk i ngja dikush qesh dhe dikush qa*
[03:28:48] * Cop798 Polica shqiperie e ke fjaen ti A-
[03:28:49] <Cop798> lol
[03:28:56] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY po deshe ere.. e shef ket halloween[melzit].. o zjarr
[03:29:01] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  halloween[melzit]  ]<- Mos ja bej Qejfin Armikut
[03:29:01] <-A> halloween[melzit] o zjerrm :D
[03:29:19] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY me dole nga qefi.. sme pelqejne ata qe sjan aop e lart :D
[03:29:23] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Cpert Ike te te diegi
*[03:29:43] * halloween[melzit] qit karabushin ne shesh se plasi lufta
[03:29:44] * halloween[melzit] qit karabushin ne shesh se plasi lufta*
[03:29:46] <@PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Cfare the ?
*[03:29:48] <halloween[melzit]> hahahahahahahhaahahaha*
[03:29:48] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY ja kjo RUDINA duket tipi jot..
[03:29:50] * Cop798 Kines mos ma ngacmo kete A- se qenka zonjsh goce kjo ju beka rreshtore juve
[03:29:51] <RUDINA> he more king
[03:29:55] <-A> PoGrAdEcI-BoY aop pra je.. sje sop :D
[03:29:59] <@PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Jo Jo Flm ti
[03:30:07] <RUDINA> A aidin tipat ti
[03:30:09] <@PoGrAdEcI-BoY> A  : Ja vertet
[03:30:13] * Cop798 A mos e rruj hic se sic ka marre moti ska behar dimer do vije
[03:30:20] * Bad_GirL is now known as Guest28246
[03:30:24] <RUDINA> qa je ti ketu lidhsi a
[03:30:25] * Guest28246 is now known as F
[03:30:33] <-A> lol
[03:30:45] <-A> wanna chat ?>
*[03:30:46] * halloween[melzit] gjun me bresheri nga A
[03:30:48] * halloween[melzit] gjun me bresheri nga A*
[03:30:51] * Cop798 A qenke njishke
[03:30:57] * -A uku vdes
[03:31:08] <-A> Cop798 e mire ti je dyshke :D
[03:31:18] <RUDINA> jo mar
[03:31:21] <RUDINA> king
[03:31:26] * Cop798 A- e kisha fjalen njish mbas meje
[03:31:30] <RUDINA> skam
[03:31:35] <RUDINA> kend ne pv
[03:31:35] <-A> SHERRI je je sop.. po nuk je ircop.. si SHERRI psh :D
*[03:31:44] <halloween[melzit]> PoGrAdEcI-BoY
[03:31:46] <halloween[melzit]> hahahahahha*
[03:31:48] <RUDINA> hahahhahah
[03:31:48] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> halloween[melzit] Po
[03:31:51] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> :-))
[03:31:54] * CrAzY-BoY  Naten e mir chat te kendeshem ne vazhdim :)
*[03:31:54] <halloween[melzit]> sa bukur i modifikon mer*
[03:31:55] <fabjani__usa> rubina  ckemi
*[03:31:57] <halloween[melzit]> ncncncncncncncccncnc*
[03:32:03] <@No_Name> PoGrAdEcI-BoY maje ate sop se ta hoqa :D
[03:32:04] <-SHERRI> A
[03:32:14] <-SHERRI> si shkoi una jote me PoGrAdEcI-BoY
*[03:32:15] <halloween[melzit]> No_Name
[03:32:17] <halloween[melzit]> hahahahahahaah*
[03:32:17] <fabjani__usa> rubina  ckemi
*[03:32:18] <halloween[melzit]> hahahahahahaah*
[03:32:19] <-SHERRI> e rregullut
[03:32:27] * PoGrAdEcI-BoY £åµgHîñ öµt £öµÐ
[03:32:28] * Cop798 A- kush te futi tek cepi
[03:32:32] <-SHERRI> No_Name kjo rudina si forumiste po me duket
[03:32:42] <-A> SHERRI u ndame se kishim bindje te ndryshme.. PoGrAdEcI-BoY nuk njihte molierin dhe shekspirin
[03:32:43] <-A> :D
[03:32:44] <-A> lol
[03:32:47] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  SHERRI  ]<- Eshte dhe Milaniste
[03:32:47] <RUDINA> sherri qa ke ti
[03:32:52] <@No_Name> SHERRI ene mu :D
*[03:32:55] * halloween[melzit] ChanServ- halloween[melzit] has SuperOp access to #shqiperia,because they have identified for the nickname halloween which is on the channel SOp list.*
[03:32:57] <@No_Name> po kosovark oshte kjo :D
[03:33:00] <-A> SHERRI po te hudh grepatt RUDINA
[03:33:01] <-A> lol
[03:33:07] <@No_Name> RUDINA qysh je ti
[03:33:12] <RUDINA> shife kjo
[03:33:17] <-A> RUDINA a e din qka ?
[03:33:19] <-SHERRI> mos
[03:33:19] <Cop798> ahhahahahahahahahah... A- I must say qenke MF
[03:33:20] <RUDINA> merri ti kam fal
[03:33:20] <Cop798> lol
[03:33:22] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- O Mendje Nuk jam Lazhgushi une Po kjo re
[03:33:23] <-SHERRI> un jam lazial
[03:33:27] <RUDINA> me bare e gjeth
[03:33:41] <fabjani__usa> rubina  ckemi
[03:33:43] <-A> Cop798 jo re jo.. goc jam.. ose cun varet nga preferencat e tuja :P
[03:33:49] <Cop798> hahahahahahahahaahahha Lazgushi o kines se me marrose
[03:33:52] <-A> SHERRI cne no milanist tu ?
[03:33:55] <@Lindi> unisex dmth
[03:33:56] <-A> ti*
[03:34:05] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  Cop798  ]<- Eo mire se njesoj eshte
[03:34:06] <-SHERRI> No_Name
[03:34:11] <-SHERRI> hiqe icik banin
[03:34:13] <-A> Lindi per ty psh.. jam qun kamboxhian 13 vjecar :P:P
[03:34:14] <-A> Lindi per ty psh.. jam qun kamboxhian 13 vjecar :P:P
[03:34:15] <-A> hihihihih
[03:34:16] <-SHERRI> e michigan.comcast
[03:34:32] * Cop798 e ke ska gje se kjo A- me duket si e shoqates muve
[03:34:37] <@Lindi> qeke mionoren/e :p
[03:34:39] <-SHERRI> rrofsh
[03:34:43] <-COBRA_R_mich> hi
[03:34:44] <-A> Cop798 jes aj llov ju tu
[03:34:45] <-A> :D
[03:34:46] <-A> lol
[03:34:47] <@MaChO> A
[03:34:49] <-COBRA_R_mich> ah sa mir
[03:34:56] <-COBRA_R_mich> sikur u clirua chati
[03:35:02] <-COBRA_R_mich> tashi qe fola lol
[03:35:02] <-A> yes shef
[03:35:06] <@MaChO> prap ktu ti?
[03:35:11] <-SHERRI> COBRA_R_mich
[03:35:13] <-A> yes shef
[03:35:20] <-COBRA_R_mich> sherri thnx bro
[03:35:28] <@MaChO> po si i ke thene shefit ti
[03:35:28] <-SHERRI> n/p
[03:35:31] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  A  ]<- Me Prit se po vi ne Boston Ta tregoj une ty Prape ketu je Ncncncncnc
[03:35:32] <Cop798> Se shume tip i dyshushem ti
[03:35:35] <-SHERRI> ato te nyc spo i shof knej
[03:35:44] <-A> :D
[03:36:17] <-A> shefi o yll bote.. :D
[03:36:18] <@MaChO> une per kshu e di veten
[03:36:26] <-COBRA_R_mich> poe ky MACHO
[03:36:27] <-A> Shef me te mire ska.
[03:36:30] <-COBRA_R_mich> si i vjeter duket
[03:36:34] <-SHERRI> po COBRA_R_mich
[03:36:40] <-A> shef
[03:36:47] <-A> i miss u.. u miss me ?
[03:36:48] <-A> lol
[03:36:49] <MICH-BOY> O  MACHO  dike  dhe  me  chat ti  mer  macho machok
[03:36:57] <@MaChO> si je per lajka
[03:37:00] <-COBRA_R_mich> MICH BOY
[03:37:00] <@MaChO> e morem vesh
[03:37:03] * @No_Name diva_girl beja nje slaps MaChOkut me dru pas koke :P
[03:37:04] <-COBRA_R_mich> sup patriot michigani
[03:37:06] <@MaChO> do dalesh tani apo...?
[03:37:19] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  MICH-BOY  ]<- Jo re cne hahaahahaaha
[03:38:03] <-A> sa katil qe je per zotin
[03:38:04] <@Guest48139> Ika un.. :)
[03:38:08] <@Guest48139> paj paj kalofshi mire :)
[03:38:09] <-A> ja dhe zemrushja
[03:38:11] <-A> e vuri re
[03:38:13] <-A> zemrushe
[03:38:14] <@Guest48139> A mos u bej perverse :D
[03:38:22] <MICH-BOY> o  cobra  nga  je  ti  mer
[03:38:24] <-A> Guest48139...
[03:38:31] <-SHERRI> femen thote qe eshte
[03:38:46] <-A> shef.. pse dyshon ?
[03:38:46] <@Guest48139> lol
[03:38:52] <MICH-BOY> ku  jeton  se  e  di  qe  je  nga  mich
[03:38:53] <@MaChO> eshte nen efektin e pijeve alkoolike
[03:38:56] * Cop798 hahahahahaahha A
[03:38:56] <-A> Guest48139 boll ti kopjace
[03:39:01] <@Guest48139> hahaha
[03:39:10] <@Guest48139> neser ta them pergjigjen
[03:39:12] <@Guest48139> vetem ma kujto
[03:39:13] * Cop798 Qenka e keqe kjo papapapapa
[03:39:17] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  Guest48139  ]<- Si nuk perton qe flet me 2 nick name
[03:39:29] * -A pyt shefin e misi apo se misi ?
[03:39:31] <@MaChO> Guest48139
[03:39:35] <@Guest48139> ku i pe ti dy nicke?
[03:39:37] <Lule> hey
[03:39:40] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> OOOOOOOOOOOO kush me erdhi 
[03:39:41] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> OOOOOOOOOOOO kush me erdhi 
[03:39:44] <-COBRA_R_mich> nice good area
[03:39:53] <@MaChO> premtimet premtime
[03:39:55] * Cop798 PoGrAdEcI-BoY kush te erdhi ore kines
[03:39:56] <@MaChO> ska llafe
[03:39:58] <@MaChO> apo jo A?
[03:39:59] * -A shef nga shefi me occhi dolci
[03:40:03] <-COBRA_R_mich> un nga veriu
[03:40:04] <PoGrAdEcI-BoY> ->[  Cop798  ]<- Ika lako se nusja
[03:40:05] <@MaChO> se ty te kam zbatuse te perpikte
[03:40:34] * -A perplas qerpiket para shefit
[03:40:42] * Cop798 Morpo ju qenkeni martuar te gjithe... Le qe se shiko cpo beka i madhi "Macho" edhe ju lepurushat mbarpa atij ju
[03:40:44] * -A perplas qerpiket para shefit fap fap.. lol
[03:40:49] <@Guest48139> Shefo.. e di e di prandaj po iki mos perfitosh nga rasti dhe te abuzosh :p
[03:40:50] <@Guest48139> lol
[03:40:59] <@Guest48139> A amanet cfare te thashe :D
[03:41:01] <-A> Guest48139 boll i the shef.. se shef i them vetem une
[03:41:03] <-A> Guest48139 boll i the shef.. se shef i them vetem une
[03:41:06] <-A> oj kjo
*[03:41:07] * halloween[melzit] A e bere MaChO me fol ne main moj do e marrin peng kto lol :P*
[03:41:09] <@Guest48139> LOL
[03:41:12] <@Guest48139> ok mi :p
[03:41:16] <@Guest48139> ika flori
[03:41:17] <-COBRA_R_mich> ste njof jo
[03:41:19] <MICH-BOY> po  kam  jetu  ne  fush  kruje
[03:41:23] <@Lindi> ndajeni njona shef e tjetra drejtor
[03:41:23] <MICH-BOY> pak
[03:41:29] <-COBRA_R_mich> ke shum qe chat ktu ti lale
[03:41:30] <-A> :D
[03:41:32] <-A> ok ika ika


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

----------


## engjulli_peje^

*Nje nat Plot gezim nga Halloween me 26 Mars 2007*

Session Start: Mon Mar 26 17:09:46 2007
Session Ident: #baba
*[17:09] <@halloween> Faleminderit ChanServ*
[17:09] * MaCjA_TiRoNeS was kicked by halloween ((Kurre Me Mua) SoYeR-ScRipT)
[17:09] <+[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> halloween  e bane of
[B][17:10] <@halloween> shef
*[17:10] <@halloween> ajo mer*
[17:10] <+[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> halloween  e bane of
[17:10] <+[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> halloween  e bane of
[17:11] <@halloween> mos me bani kick mer
[17:11] <@halloween> :(
[17:11] <@halloween>  i ben scripti mer
[17:11] <@halloween> nuk i bej un
[17:13] <+Engjulli_Peje> halloween  pse harxhohesh
*[17:13] <@halloween> kot mer se te kena shok*
[17:13] <+Engjulli_Peje> :D
[17:13] <@MaCjA_TiRoNeS> halloween fol ti po deshe :P
[17:15] <@[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> halloween   ta hooqa dhe mos baji ma zhurem ;)
[17:15] <@[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> |18:15| -ChanServ- halloween has been added to the SOp list of #BABA.
[17:16] * @MaCjA_TiRoNeS ka frik :(
[17:16] <+Engjulli_Peje> |18:15| -ChanServ- halloween has been added to the SOp list of #BABA.
[17:16] <@[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> halloween maje off ate skript
[17:16] <+Engjulli_Peje> Hec Aty
[17:16] <+Engjulli_Peje> Hec Aty
[17:21] <+The_Voice> na qenka nxehur baba
[17:21] <@[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> halloween 
[17:21] <@[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> mossssss 
[17:22] <@[_BaB-SaKaPi_]> gagagaghaghaghaahgagha
[17:28] * halloween (~hell@=9Lwadjxhps-gdza7-lynlxghlbgzhxf.atnet.com.al) has joined #baba
[17:28] * @[_BaB-SaKaPi_] ..:: halloween ::.. mire se erdhe mes nesh...!
*[17:41] <+halloween> Engjulli_Peje  na dergo noj kenge mer 
[17:41] <+halloween> :)*
[17:41] <+Engjulli_Peje> ?
[17:41] <+halloween> updated
[17:41] <@keno> Engjulli_Peje futi i rrok me cifteli o shtet
*[17:41] <+halloween> Engjulli_Peje
[17:42] <+halloween> ca muzike
[17:42] <+halloween> ke aty mer*
[17:43] <+Engjulli_Peje> Hipop cifteli Popullore Kenge Dasmas
*[17:44] <+halloween> po tjeter*
[17:45] <@keno> ka ate parizani ne lufte poshkonte
*[17:47] <+halloween> keno
[17:47] <+halloween> e kam a te
[17:47] <+halloween> nuk e du
[17:47] <+halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"*
[17:47] <@keno> hgaghahghgahgahgagaggaha
*[18:09] <+halloween> MjeShTeR mhm :D
[18:09] <+halloween> MjeShTeR mhm :D*
[18:09] <+MjeShTeR> halloween mhk se lopa barin ik se kam pun
[18:09] <+MjeShTeR> :DD:D:D
*[18:09] <+halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"*
*[18:19] * halloween is now known as Guest64349*
*[19:05] <+Guest64349> Pijanci_1{auiu}
[19:05] <+Guest64349> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"*
[19:08] <+Pijanci_1{auiu}> Guest60066
[19:08] <+Pijanci_1{auiu}> Guest64349
[19:08] <+Pijanci_1{auiu}> Guest64349  away
[19:12] <+Pijanci_1{auiu}> doja ta vija :P
[19:12] <+Pijanci_1{auiu}> ika ika naten
*[19:15] <+Guest64349> hahaa
[19:15] <+Guest64349> naten*
*[19:18] * +Guest64349 kap perplas Engjulli_Peje e bon per spital
[19:18] * +Guest64349 kap perplas Engjulli_Peje e bon per spital*
[19:19] * @Engjulli_Peje  slaps [== Guest64349 ==] around a bit with a large trout!!
[19:19] * @Engjulli_Peje iken ne kemb ne Spital
*[19:19] * +Guest64349 jep i doz te vije ne vete Engjulli_Peje
[19:19] * +Guest64349 jep i doz te vije ne vete Engjulli_Peje*
*[19:19] <+Guest64349> Engjulli_Peje si ndihesh tashi?
[19:19] <+Guest64349> :D*
[19:19] <@Engjulli_Peje> mire mire jo keq
[19:20] * ClaY_MorE Kush e ka be akick The_Voice dje ?
[19:20] * ClaY_MorE Kush e ka be akick The_Voice dje ?
[19:22] <@Engjulli_Peje> ClaY_MorE Mos na rruj lesht :P
*[19:22] <+Guest64349> ClaY_MorE
[19:22] <+Guest64349> ca ke mer
[19:22] <+Guest64349> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"*
[[19:23] * ClaY_MorE Engjulli_Peje ti rruj une lesht 
*[19:23] <+Guest64349> The_Voice*
[19:23] <@Engjulli_Peje> Bej Kill tani
[19:23] <@Engjulli_Peje> kenaqu
*[19:23] <+Guest64349> kush ta vuni
[19:23] <+Guest64349> re
[19:23] <+Guest64349>* *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"*
[19:23] <@The_Voice> Guest64349 urte re
*[19:23] <+Guest64349> The_Voice
[19:23] <+Guest64349> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"*
[19:24] <@The_Voice> se u diktove
*[19:24] <+Guest64349> she
[19:24] <+Guest64349> mos rrej*

----------


## BaBa

*Olimp , zemrushja, Engjulli peje , Hallall jua baft zoti qe nxorret logset e Vellait ton Vilsonit apo halloween  ktu , bravo ju qofte .*

*

[23:28] <@[]_BaB-SaKaPi_[]> * halloween[melzit]  pret dy neshje per te fitu 500 mij lek 

[23:29] * @[]_BaB-SaKaPi_[] shef nga halloween[melzit] i thot tkam xhan :P*

----------


## RaPSouL

Cun 1-sh Fare........................

*Uhhhhhhhhhh Shum Rende Eshte Mer Te Ndahemi Nga Ky Person Pffffffffff*

----------


## engjulli_peje^

*Data 22 / 04 / 07*

Guest18556 is now known as halloween
[20:45] <halloween> afafs
*[20:45] * halloween Mire Se Ju Gjeta Te Gjitheve..!
[21:04] * halloween hi all im back :)
[21:04] * halloween hi all im back :)*
*[21:04] <halloween> MaCjA_TiRoNeS ich hajze
[21:04] <halloween> MaCjA_TiRoNeS ich hajze
[21:04] <halloween>* *HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"*
*[21:07] * halloween shef per nusheee :D*
*[21:08] <halloween> AjoO ihihihihi kisss ju 
[21:08] <halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
[21:10] <halloween> AjoO  ik laje i cik privat se kom i cik pun me ty una*
[21:13] <lemshi> halloween po mir lal ja ta provoim i her
[21:13] <halloween> lemshi  mos boj prova
[21:14] <AjoO> uauauauauau iku nga truri ky moj
*[21:14] <halloween> se do deses mer
[21:14] <halloween> haahhahaahha*
[21:14] <lemshi> AjoO ===============>>>ikim ne te pr
[21:14] <AjoO> leshi ik se uen se kam nder mende
*[21:15] <halloween> jaaaaa
[21:15] <halloween> DaJeTiRoNe katun katun bum bum gjurrulldum
[21:15] <halloween> DaJeTiRoNe katun katun bum bum gjurrulldum*
[21:15] <lemshi> AjoO ===============>>>pse me la kam 7 orr qe po te them hajde
*[21:15] <halloween> hhahahahahahahahhaha
[21:16] * halloween AjoO ma jep i here se nuk bohesh ashtu me nji here :D*
[21:16] <AjoO> po nuk the 14 her se quaj
*[21:17] <halloween> lemshi qeke bo lomsh fare ti hahaha*  
[21:17] <lemshi> AjoO ===============>>>ikim ne pr
[21:17] <lemshi> 4
[21:17] <AjoO> lemshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
[21:17] <AjoO> ikimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
[21:17] <lemshi> mir
*[21:17] <halloween> c0d3r fiqe mer scriptin se spo me len me qesh
[21:17] <halloween> c0d3r fiqe mer scriptin se spo me len me qesh*
[21:17] <AjoO> leshi po kam infinity ne msn
*[21:17] <halloween> lol*
[21:17] <PaLaGiAn> c0d3r: pse nevrikosesh ti :P
[21:17] <AjoO> edhe nuk me iken lali
*[21:17] <halloween> AjoO po mbrurrsh sa cuna ke ne msn
[21:17] <halloween> AjoO po mbrurrsh sa cuna ke ne msn*
[21:17] <@c0d3r> qesh italisht halloween :PpPpPpPp
[21:18] <AjoO> hulluhuf vetem ti me mungon
*[21:55] * halloween Ika Une Ja Kalofshi Mire Dhe Chat Te Kendshem Ne Vazhdim..!
[21:55] <halloween> mos u lodhni shum
[21:55] <halloween> runi noj cik per neser*
[21:55] <AjoO> i pagezuari do em duhet zyze  per ta pare ty
[21:55] <oret_e_vona> halloween naten e ishalla keput qafen
*[21:55] <halloween> se u bot telef*
[21:55] <goc_100-per-100> vlanjat ktu
[21:55] <AjoO> hulluhuf  ike ti
[21:55] <halloween> oret_e_vona do iki se kom leksion me zyshen leksionin me numre 69
[21:56] <oret_e_vona> halloween me merr edhe mua te jap i dore 
*[22:00] <halloween> ßyë ßyè..§ëë yä~.. Jµmþâ Lâgi !!"
[22:00] <halloween> MaCjA_TiRoNeS vec ty te kij un 
[22:00] <halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa* Sa Kam Qesh :)"
[22:00] <elton_111> hic fare 
*[22:00] <halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa  HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*I shof kto logse  dhe ju betohem me mbushen syt me lot , por nga ana tjeter esht ber e mundur qe ai te jet gjithmon mes nesh , ju lumt qe i nxorret qe te gjith te ken mundesin ta njofin vilsonin  sic e patem ne, ndoshta jo per shum koh  por aq sa ai te lente mbresat me te bukura te ne me gjallerin , humorin , dhe gjithcka te tijen , ai do ngelet perjet mes nesh .........*

----------


## Gerrard

```
<05embelsire> hi
<05halloween> embelsire
<05embelsire> gertu
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05+Rey__Mistreci_20> po
* EnRyYy Hi All !
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe Melzit !!
<05+Rey__Mistreci_20> ktu jam
* +Ekonomisti tu nigju kong
<05halloween> ku do me shkrujt ti mi
* +Ekonomisti tu nigju kong
* halloween shef nga njera
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire 
<05+Rey__Mistreci_20> oret e vona po mer ktu jam
* halloween shef nga njera me habi
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> erdhe  ti naqe
<05halloween> :D
<05embelsire> ketu po sme leje
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> naqe#
<05bukuroshi_top_net_> ajde opaaaaaaaaaaaa sssssssssssssssssssss
<05+sy_bojqiellja> mirsemegjete bukuroshi
* +[E-TiRoNcI] Pickon DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk :D
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire ku ishe ma
<05+juliana_86> oret_e_vona te liruan ty mor
<05halloween> kush esht ai kopuk qe nuk te len ty me fol
<05bukuroshi_top_net_> ckemi sy bojqiellja 
<05embelsire> hyi chupa
<05halloween> ncnc
<05bukuroshi_top_net_> ene une tani erdha lal 
<05halloween> ja pres veshet
<05bukuroshi_top_net_> sme gjete tani jo 
<05bukuroshi_top_net_> ;)
<05oret_e_vona> juliana_86 e motrra 
<05embelsire> hhaha
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe jaaaaaa
* Knock: Doc_ERI address is banned
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire jam Dreqi maj nace
<05+sy_bojqiellja> mir po ti yllo i bukur
* halloween is happy
* halloween is happy
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe Xhan Xhan sy_bojqiellja
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy monkey
* +[E-TiRoNcI] Jaaaaa
* Djali_Pa_Gjume  MaCjA_TiRoNeS kuc
<05Guest37450> iha
<05embelsire> po ku ishe mos drew sa te kerkova
* halloween aj llav ju
<05embelsire> hhahaha
<05+sy_bojqiellja> ti mirsemegjete jo una
<05+sy_bojqiellja> hahhahha
* halloween aj llav ju
<05embelsire> me too
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire pa pa e pash
<05embelsire> hahahh
<05halloween> :)
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> shum me ke kerku
<05embelsire> hahah
<05halloween> :)
<05Guest37450> embelsire ckemi
<05Guest37450> ?
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> Chupa_Chupsi_Julit>  o mankyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> Chupa_Chupsi_Julit>  o mankyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<05embelsire> a te thane sa te kam kerku
<05embelsire> mire guest po tu
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> Chupa_Chupsi_Julit>  ome ke dal nga kafazi?
<05embelsire> hahah
<05bukuroshi_top_net_> o Durresake Uk ku je ti mi 
<05juliana_86> booooooooo
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk me hongsh sjetullat
<05halloween> Chupa_Chupsi_Julit kujdes mer kopuk
<05+Ekonomisti> hahahahahahahhahahah dele
<05+Ekonomisti> hgaghahgahgaghhaghgaghahgahgaghahghga DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
<05+Ekonomisti> hgaghahgahgaghhaghgaghahgahgaghahghga DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
<05juliana_86> Eko hahaha
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> juliana_86 qenke busy ti ee
<05Guest37450> mire moj ja kot po shifja a dilnin apo jo llafet
<05Guest37450> hahahahahha
<05juliana_86> jo
<05+sy_bojqiellja> kissssssss Lab_me _gjysem _opinge
* Djali_Pa_Gjume  ï kërkon nje voice London_GirL
* Djali_Pa_Gjume  ï kërkon nje voice London_GirL
<05GoOCa> halluhuf   e paske prure  eeee
<05embelsire> dreq prej shkodre ishe ti??
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> Ekonomisti  jam kukulla e ssaj un
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Chupa_Chupsi_Julit
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire po shkodran naqe
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> me<Ekonomisti>   kisha koh pa tpa pa qesh ku mka ke ta dashuredn
<05Guest37450> te iki una i her, si thuni ju
<05juliana_86> chupa_chupsi_im ta gezofsh nick-un
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe jaaaaaa [E-TiRoNcI]
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Te hongsha nick
* London_GirL sets mode: +v Djali_Pa_Gjume
* halloween Ja Kercet N'Shpull « DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk » Qe Ti Leshojne Syte Xixa :)
* +[E-TiRoNcI] Jaaaaaaaa LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe :D
<05juliana_86> si rrush e ke
<05+Ekonomisti> juliana_86 do kukllen time mi lal te luash
<05embelsire> sa vjeq naqe???
* +Djali_Pa_Gjume  i thot flm yllo!
* halloween lexon
* halloween DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk pse me slaps mi se do me rrafi nruja :D
<05oret_e_vona> o juliana_86
<05Guest37450> hehehehe
<05Guest37450> noten te gjithve
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> [E-TiRoNcI]> te du
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> :P
* halloween DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk pse me slaps mi se do me rrafi nruja :D nruje sorry
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> LoL
<05halloween> aj llav ju
<05+LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe> :P
<05halloween> aj llav ju
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> me to
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> :p
<05halloween> :)
* halloween embelsire sa kerkon edhe ti mi ste dal un ty
<05Guest37450> hajt pra ika una
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05halloween> embelsire
<05Endri_usa> Syriiii'¨ 
<05halloween> po shkrun
<05+Ekonomisti> sy_bojqiellja thuji juliana_86 nqs te duhet
<05halloween> shpejt ti 
<05+Ekonomisti> hahahahahahah
<05halloween> mos u lodh
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire naten naquke
<05halloween> kot
* +[E-TiRoNcI] DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk Te Puth Cik 
<05+Ekonomisti> juliana_86 kepute mi po pastaj ste ble kukull tjeter une
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> goc_100_per_100_B-R-B love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<05embelsire> ike tiiii>???
<05+Ekonomisti> hahahahahahahahahahahhahaha
<05i_pa_vdekuri> tpershendetje njerez
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire ika zemer
<05embelsire> kaq shpejt
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> [E-TiRoNcI]  ke 
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> aty
<05embelsire> po mos ike ore
* halloween Ekonomisti ku e ek nrun re
<05Chupa_Chupsi_Julit> embelsire nga chat the ti
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> te veni
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> :P
<05+sy_bojqiellja> hahahhahaha
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
<05+Ekonomisti> halloween ketu e kam mer
* halloween thot sa trafik ka sonte mer :D
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> o pika ty
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> cepi
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> eeeeee
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> ec
<05ice_creame_dreqit> Dreqiiii
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe pret DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk te cepi i pc :P
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> se ske me mik
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> pastaj
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> jom e omel
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> E di
<05embelsire> bere ndonje aksident ti halloween
* halloween embelsire kush te iku moj 
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Pra mo
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Po ec
<05halloween> 1
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Ke vendlinjda
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Jote te
<05halloween> ca aksidenti
<05embelsire> ike dreqi???
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Them i gjo
<05halloween> ku
<05halloween> moj
* halloween ^__^_I_PAGEZUARI_^__^ larg durt na embelsire :)
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> i love
* halloween ^__^_I_PAGEZUARI_^__^ larg durt na embelsire :)]
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<05+Djali_Pa_Gjume> [E-TiRoNcI]
<05+LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe> <+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> jom e omel <<>> Vertetoja [E-TiRoNcI] se nuk e beson qe je e embel une i kam then qe ti je sheqerk :P
<05embelsire> hahahah
<05+Djali_Pa_Gjume> gjall
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
* halloween im protector of my baby
<05+Ekonomisti> ice_creame_dreqit ndroje se me mu sfol mo 
* halloween pickon DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
* GoOCa slaps [BaB][Myslymi] around with a large trout!
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe puc puc DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
* halloween pickon DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
<05Doc_ERI> ice_creame_dreqit e bone ?
* Cevin brb
<05embelsire> hhahah mire
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
* halloween GoOCa ca do ti moj 
<05ice_creame_dreqit> Doc_ERI akoma jo
* halloween GoOCa ca do ti moj 
<05Doc_ERI> ice_creame_dreqit 
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~
* halloween shef embelsire me zhelozi
 halloween shef embelsire me zhelozi :@
<05+LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe> [E-TiRoNcI] she she si ben :@
* +Djali_Pa_Gjume  jo sdua gjo
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Se do te them i gjo
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> He dreq
* halloween shef embelsire me zhelozi :@
<05embelsire> e morre puthjen
<05-Njonii> embelsire çin kisee
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05+Ekonomisti> sy_bojqiellja iiiiiiiiiiiiii o dreq se mos na jep dhe ne ndonje cik
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Vetem polic
<05Doc_ERI> me ty jam tu fol 
<05halloween> LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Sdu te jem
<05halloween> e ke lli
<05halloween> fare 
* Ali_DemsI slaps London_GirL around a bit with a large trout
<05halloween> mer
<05-Njonii> Ke kap far burri apo jo
* halloween e kam me kyc DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
<05-Njonii> :P
<05halloween> jaaa
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> «( Doc_ERI )»: Ouuuuuuu
* juliana_86 is now known as ice_creame_dreqit
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe !seen [E-TiRoNcI] Fl00dist qe do te behet Roje i Albasoulit
<05embelsire> ciao people
<05halloween> embelsire ku iken moj
<05-Njonii> DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk Jemi dashur  ne nje kohe se tani 
<05+Ekonomisti> sy_bojqiellja ty psh do te pranoja sic je
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> looool
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> i_Pa_Gjume> gjall
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> |20:10:28| <hallow
<05halloween> pssssss
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> Njonii>  jo ty jo po njonin
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> GHaghaghghaghaghaGHaghaghghaghaghaGHaghaghghaghaghaGHaghaghghaghaghaGHaghaghghaghaghaGHaghaghghaghaghaGHaghaghghaghagha
<05halloween> apshuuuuuuuu
<05halloween> apshuuuuuuuu
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Vdeksh
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> ncuq
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> ncuq
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> ncuq
<05embelsire> po e mbylli se me lodhet sot
<05+sy_bojqiellja> aha se me trembe mo
<05+LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe> jaaaaaaaaaaa
<05+LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe> [E-TiRoNcI] kush je ti mer kok qep :P
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe jaaa
<05halloween> plast ai qe me ka inat
<05halloween> plast ai qe me ka inat
<05halloween> jaaakaa
<05halloween> embelsire  po vjen ke dhoma ti se melifa
<05embelsire> roni???
<05halloween> embelsire  po vjen ke dhoma ti se melifa kam tofet
<05+Ekonomisti> sy_bojqiellja sme ke gjet akoma jo
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
<05+Ekonomisti> jom icik i veshtire une
<05-Njonii> DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk Spo me njef edi 
<05embelsire> ahhhahaha
<05+Ekonomisti> hahahahahhahahaha
<05embelsire> halloween
<05-Njonii> Ose po me ngatron me noj tjeter 
<05embelsire> ika ore
<05+sy_bojqiellja> mir pra po kerkoj
<05-Njonii> :P
<05+Ekonomisti> sy_bojqiellja ke nje gje te mire aman je e preferuara ime
<05+sy_bojqiellja> tjeter
<05+Ekonomisti> sy_bojqiellja ke nje gje te mire aman je e preferuara ime
* +[E-TiRoNcI] Kith DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk Kot Per Qef
<05halloween> ku ike mi
* halloween mosss po me iken gruja :P
* halloween mosss po me iken gruja :P
<05Guest34870> bo naj gjo
<05Guest34870> ne ti 
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
 halloween shef Doc_ERI ca ke re
* halloween Afrohet Dhe I Jep Nje Puthje « embelsire » Dhe I Thote OhOhOhO Sa Te Embla I Paske BuZeT :P:p:P:P:p:P:P:p:P
* halloween Afrohet Dhe I Jep Nje Puthje « embelsire » Dhe I Thote OhOhOhO Sa Te Embla I Paske BuZeT :P:p:P:P:p:P:P:p:P
* halloween llav llav llac
<05-Njonii> Jo me JO 
* halloween llav llav llac
<05-Njonii> Ma ke dhen me kohe ti muve
* halloween llav llav llav
<05-Njonii> Loooool
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Djali_Pa_Gjume
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Mdo pra
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk>  Djali_Pa_Gjume   rri krevat se erdha un eeeeee
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Car ke ti :D
<05embelsire> ekonomist have u ever read the newspaper the economist
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
* +Djali_Pa_Gjume  sjam kervat
<05halloween> embelsire
<05halloween> ja ke fut
<05halloween> porles
<05halloween> ime
05halloween> ku e di ku
<05+Djali_Pa_Gjume> haha
<05halloween> ca osht ekonomist
<05+Ekonomisti> embelsire jo une lexoj gazeten girl
<05halloween> mi
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
<05+Djali_Pa_Gjume> kervat me von DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
<05Marina> Naten e mire chati!
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
<05halloween> Marina qafen ti akoma ktu
* RaYaN is now known as DuRrSaK
<05halloween> :P:p:P:P:P:p:P:P
* halloween mendohet ca do me hyje
<05embelsire> bye per her here te fundit
<05+Ekonomisti> embelsire te kam pa ne ty aty
* halloween mendohet ca do me hyje
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05ice_creame_dreqit> Ekonomistiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<05+DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk> <Ekonomisti>  babiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ku ma le mamin
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05ice_creame_dreqit> ku ikeeeeeee?
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> lol
<05halloween> gagagaga
<05halloween> Ekonomisti ta fus i here 
<05halloween> si thu
<05halloween> me leje po te fem
<05halloween> se pa leje
<05juliana_86> eko
<05halloween> juliana_86
<05halloween> ku e pe ti moj
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05halloween> mas meje
<05juliana_86> hahahaaaa
<05halloween> po rri je ti
<05juliana_86> plac
* halloween nerron mendje    juliana_86 :P
<05halloween> he te pelqeu
<05halloween> si tu duk
<05halloween> mjep nji mendim
<05halloween> se e kam per ese
<05halloween> ne shkolle
<05halloween> futja dhe qitja
<05halloween> juliana_86
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe Ika Une bye bye All
<05halloween> she si bo kjo
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Jaaaaaaa
<05halloween> psee rren moj
* +LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe Ika Une bye bye All
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> LaB_Me_GJySeM_OPinGe Rri pse sik
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> :D
<05halloween> ti u afrove vet
<05halloween> edhe un pa dashje
<05halloween> me rreshkiti
* halloween juliana_86 pse je nervoze
<05juliana_86> peshkatari mire isha tani jo dhe aq
<05@No_Name> AjOo pse
<05@No_Name> cfar ke
<05@No_Name> qe sje mir
05halloween> juliana_86
<05halloween> kur vijn
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk
<05halloween> ato
<05halloween> mi
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> DuRrSaKe_NjOnA_Uk.......
<05halloween> me orar
<05DuRrSaKu__ViP__20> AjOo hajt me trashegime me qe je ndare :P:P:P:P::P
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
* halloween juliana_86 me iken moj jam pastru tashi
<05juliana_86> hahahah Cevin
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
* halloween puc my honey
<05juliana_86> cim ty cte duhet
* halloween puc my honey
* halloween [E-TiRoNcI] he mer po lyp piv ime
<05halloween> nuk ta jap
<05halloween> jo
<05halloween> e kom kyc
* halloween AjOo plaq ca ke
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
 halloween kuth o me e burka ktu te nrej komen
<05mullixhiu> pershendetje te gjitheve ne vecanti cucave
<05Cevin> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. 
* halloween fot jom theki in da posht
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
* +[E-TiRoNcI] halloween vetem thekthi sje ti
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> I shemtut po
<05DuRrSaKu__ViP__20> ec ti mer Cevin
<05+[E-TiRoNcI]> Ket e di qe je
<05+sy_bojqiellja> ku iken te njohurit moooooooooooo
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
<05halloween> HiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHiHi Sa Qef :PpPpPpP
<05sssssssss> juliana_86 ke hy i her ne prv lale te te pys per i gjo
* halloween embelsiraaaaaa ta bllokun privatin
<05MarleY> po ku ca pati
* halloween embelsiraaaaaa ta bllokun privatin
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05halloween> te fash un
<05halloween> ty
<05halloween> apshuuuuuuuuuuu jam ftof na dashnia me duket :D
<05MarleY> po
<05halloween> apshuuuuuuuuuuu jam ftof na dashnia me duket :D
<05MarleY> shume
* halloween shef xemlen ku o mcef
* halloween shef xemlen ku o mcef
<05halloween> po ma dredh ne privat
<05halloween> po ma dredh ne privat
<05MarleY> sa e do ti
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
<05halloween> sy_bojqiellja
<05halloween> shtrejt
<05halloween> e ke 
<05halloween> ule i cik
<05+sy_bojqiellja> po
<05halloween> pazarin
<05halloween> ti donke ledh me te madhe
<05halloween> po me ka dal
<05juliana_86> halloween mbete tu lyp mor
<05halloween> moj
<05halloween> juliana_86 ca po lyp un mi
<05sssssssss> juliana_86 ke hy i her ne prv lale te te pys per i gjo
<05+sy_bojqiellja> mir e ke 30 vjec e lart
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
<05mullixhiu> ok
<05halloween> juliana_86
<05halloween> e pra
<05juliana_86> hahahahhahahhah
<05juliana_86> hahahahhahahhah
<05MarleY> me dur perpjet
<05halloween> pranaj
<05mullixhiu> po ju vet sa jeni
<05halloween> sme the
<05halloween> gje
<05halloween> ti
<05halloween> mua
<05juliana_86> hahahahhahahhah
* halloween juliana_86 nuk ta lyp me jo
* halloween sy_bojqiellja me tek mendim un them qe ti je 17 vjece :D
* halloween sy_bojqiellja me tek mendim un them qe ti je 17 vjece :D
<05halloween> si thu ti Ekonomisti
<05+sy_bojqiellja> jooooooooooooo
<05MarleY> jam i frikshem ne krevat sy bojqelle
<05halloween> :D
<05+Ekonomisti> jo jo
<05halloween> sa esht
<05+Ekonomisti> se tem
<05+Ekonomisti> them
<05halloween> lool
* halloween juliana_86 ca ngjyre i ke vesh tangat sot moj
* halloween juliana_86 ca ngjyre i ke vesh tangat sot moj
<05mullixhiu> te pyeta
<05+sy_bojqiellja> jam ca e madhe prandaj dua te martohem sa me shpejt
<05qka_je_qka_ban> sssssssssssssss  ku reeeeeee se hupe krejt 
<05halloween> Ekonomisti kjo paska perdhif
<05MarleY> sa shpejt
<05halloween> Läughïng... Out LöuÐ.. :Þ~"
<05MarleY> sy bojqelle
<05mullixhiu> ok martohemi bashke
<05halloween> sy_bojqiellja te ka shku mendja moj :P
<05halloween> sy_bojqiellja te ka shku mendja moj :P
<05mullixhiu> ska problem
<05halloween> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Sa Kam Qesh :)"
 halloween i jep nji xhiro bushin tim sy_bojqiellja
<05+Ekonomisti> gjunaf per cunin eshte kur sja lyp 3 her goces po nqs cuni ja ka lyp 3 her goces dhe goca sja jep atere gjunafi i shkon goces
* halloween i jep nji xhiro bushin tim sy_bojqiellja
```

*Nuk mund te lexoja me tej, jam akoma shum i prekur dhe me vjen me te vertet keq per kete djal, njeri me sens humori, pranonte shaka bente shaka. Ju prehte shpirti ne paqe, dhe ngushellime shoqeri familjes dhe te gjith atyre qe e donin dhe i donte Vilsoni.

Kalofshi Mire.

Endri*

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Do  kisha  deshire te kisha  lokse te  halloween por  puna    me ka  lene  te zene pothuajse  gjat gjith kohes  kam qen  me rralle  se me  perpara ne chat . me  vjen  mire qe keni  hapur  kte teme  ne kujtim  te tije   kam  qene  mire  dhe un  me te  ka qen  e dhimbshme  ,sdesha te  besoja  por  ske cti  besh  
___________________________________ __________________________
[23:17:11] -ChanServ- 13 - halloween (~SoYeR@217.24.245.***) added by _EX3MEBOY_:2 on 02/14/07 20:50:10 GMT
__________________________________________________  ____________
me respekt  te madh  ndaj  kujtimit te halloween , i perjetshem  qofte kujtimi i tij .

----------


## Olimp

Faleminderit te gjithve qe keni postuar.Kjo do te thote shume per cilindo nga ne.Keshtu do ta kujtojme gjithnje

----------


## engjulli_peje^

```

[B]<[/B][B]halloween> []_BaB-SaKaPi_[]  e nrite chatin ne kam re loool[/B]
[B]<halloween> []_BaB-SaKaPi_[]  e nrite chatin ne kam re loool[/B]
[B]* halloween slaps ^ELBASANLLIU^ around a bit with a large trout
<halloween> ^ELBASANLLIU^ e shef re ca ban ky
<halloween> te ban me turp
<halloween> lool[/B]
* ^ELBASANLLIU^ slaps halloween around a bit with a large trout
[B] halloween slaps Engjulli_Peje around a bit with a large trout[/B]
* Engjulli_Peje  halloween Je i Nerum i Respektum Deri Ne Detaj :P
[B]<halloween> hahahahahaha
<halloween> []_BaB-SaKaPi_[]
<halloween> filloi me clonet
<halloween> kyre[/B]
* [_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1] halloween Kam frikë të humbas vetveten e të mos ja dal të fiksoj mbi letër atë profum që kam ndjer,atë erë që më ka përkëdhelur,fjalët e pa thëna të shtyra për në fund,ato lot që skam derdhur,ate vetmin e cila më ka shoqëruar ne vendimet e guximshme apo jo të jetës time.
* halloween naten all shnet :)
* []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] slaps halloween around a bit with a large trout
* EnGJuLLi_PeJe halloween  Kot Per Inat Komshis:(
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> halloween  marun leket
* []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] halloween po iken se te mbyllen konvikti
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> YYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  halloween
[B]* halloween []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] jo re skam konvikt un jam jetim[/B]
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> une per seder do rija
[B]<halloween> lool[/B]
* EnGJuLLi_PeJe halloween ik se ta Futa nje Flood
* []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] halloween po iken se te mbyllen konvikti
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> halloween  Bjeriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
* []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] halloween po iken se te mbyllen konvikti
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> halloween  Bjeriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<[]_BaB-SaKaPi_[]> hahhahagagagaahahahhahahahaahahhahagagagaahahahhahahahaahahhahagagagaahahahhahahaha
* cuni_me_gamor_sportiv has joined #shqiperia
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> ahagagagaahahahhahahahagagagaahahahhahahahagagagaahahahhahah
[B]* halloween [_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1] sa qesh mer sikur e ke pa lek
<halloween> lool
* halloween []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] o konviktor gramishi hahahahaahaha
* halloween []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] o konviktor gramishi hahahahaahaha[/B]
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> halloween  bjeriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<[_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]> ahagagagaahahahhahahahagagagaahahahhahahahagagagaahahahhahah
<^ELBASANLLIU^> hahahahahah o []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] spo i mbushet mendja asnjona qe te vij tek top_neti kendej nga blloku qe te pij kafe me mu
[B]<halloween> looooooool
* halloween krrun xhepat :D[/B]
* [_P_I_J_A_N_E_C_I_1]  Pijaneci per meshire i jep 50lek halloween\
* halloween gjen 50 mij lek
<halloween> hahahahahahahahhahahaah
* []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] halloween  po normal grat re se 
* EnGJuLLi_PeJe hahaha halloween Konviktor Vjen ne chat me Zone Dashnore , ik o qyq se sjan per ty ,Jan mi ja nxjerr ato Dy Sy ,:P
[B][B]* halloween EnGJuLLi_PeJe hahaahahah ma hongret shpirtin mer ncncncncnccncc
<halloween> []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] e pushtove chatin mer na len ene neve nja 2 gisht ven
<halloween> hahahahahahhahaa
<halloween> ncncncncncncncnc
* halloween shifemi mas lajmeve
<halloween> loool
* halloween EnGJuLLi_PeJe ik re gamor :Ppppppppppppp gjall je ti
<halloween> asnjona te tregoj una ty
<halloween> Doc_ERI pershendetje je vete ti[/B]
<Doc_ERI> halloween jaaa
* halloween asnjona skam kohe :D
* halloween has quit IRC (QUIT: User exited) 



```

----------


## BaBa

Engjulli pejes e ke myt vella 1sh tkam respekte qe ke rujt logset e Byrazerit tone Vilsonit  :buzeqeshje: 


PS:  kjo fraze qe ka then vilsoni sme shkitet nga mendja .




> *<halloween> []_BaB-SaKaPi_[] e pushtove chatin mer na len ene neve nja 2 gisht ven*



Respekt nga []_BaB-SaKaPi_[]  per te gjith ato qe postojn shkronjat qe ka shkruajtur dora e te madhit halloween kudo, Ooooooooooooo *Vilson* ske per tu harruar kurr nga shoqeria jote je 1sh dhe i till ke per te ngelur ne mendjen e zemren tone .

----------


## ardi_gr

Mrama te gjitheve

Respekte dhe i paharruar qofsh VILSON..  Do te te kujtojme  me Respekt   sa te jemi ktu  Vlla.. You're number ONE my brother ....  Respekte 

Respekte 
Respekte

----------


## engjulli_peje^

```

Session Start: Sat Jan 27 02:09:41 2007
Session Ident: #ndihme
* Now talking in #ndihme
* Topic is '8,1®8,14®8,15®8,0®8,15®8,14®8,1® 0 Mire se vini ne 4 #Ndihme 0 Pasi te merrni voice, drejtoni pyetjen dhe operatoret do t'iu ofrojne ndihmen e kerkuar. Bisedat e teperta ne kanal apo voice masive do te cilesohen si abuzime dhe do te denohen rende. 14[Stafi #shqiperia Albasoul.Com]0 8,1®8,14®8,15®8,0®8,15®8,14®8,1®'
* Set by MaChO on Sun Nov 26 16:47:44

* halloween has joined #ndihme
* Lindi sets mode: +v halloween
* Lindi halloween ?!
<halloween> po mer
<halloween> ndime
<Lindi> shprehu
<halloween> me kete London_GirL e kam mer
<Lindi> foli
<halloween> se na myti ai scripti
<halloween> po nuk flet mer
<halloween> oj shoqe
<halloween> ose fike 
<halloween> ose hiq banet
<halloween> poce
<halloween> ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha
<Lindi> shh
<Lindi> dil tashi
<halloween> prit mer
<halloween> se du me fol me at
<halloween> re
<halloween> London_GirL
<halloween> London_GirL
<P-FaRm> halloween e more + lal

[B]* halloween hi all[/B]
* Pijaneci_1 Slaps halloween Me  Gjall je mer konviktor !!!
<Pijaneci_1> halloween  Po Ckemi mer poc
<Pijaneci_1> nga ke hymb
* halloween Pijaneci_1 un gjall jom e gjall kam qene po ti shqyr mer te te nigjum i her zanin :P
<Pijaneci_1> gjall je re
<Pijaneci_1> ghahghgaghghahghgghhghhghghghhghghaghgahg
<Pijaneci_1> halloween   boooooooo  sa kemi pi mrame 
[B]<halloween>  mos qesh shum mer[/B]
<Pijaneci_1> ala nuk po na Del
[B]<halloween> se te bin protezat[/B]
<Pijaneci_1> hahghgaghghahghgghhghhghghghhghghaghgahhahghgaghghahghgghhghhghghghhghghaghgah
<Pijaneci_1> e kam nga pija 
[B]<halloween> se she she she[/B]
[B]<halloween> delja[/B]
* ^i_panjohur^ has joined #shqiperia
<Pijaneci_1> kapen ca te thyme mrame 
<Pijaneci_1> tap te gjith 
<Pijaneci_1> :D
<halloween> ahahahah
<halloween> ca kape er
<Pijaneci_1>  lloto
<suzuki_600_gp> si ja kaloni mire?
<halloween> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pijaneci_1>  u ba nami ka ardh 7 here fugoni shtetit siper
<halloween> jo ri jo
<halloween> she she she
<halloween> hahahahahahaaha
<Pijaneci_1> halloween  ku e lame 
<Pijaneci_1> ?
* halloween DiNaMo :P
<vivo_per_raggaza> femrat jane ylle bote
* DiNaMo slaps halloween around a bit with a large trout
<halloween> Pijaneci_1 se mora vesh ic un
<BoBi_> wooooooooooooooow ca ishte kjo mer 
<halloween> se ku el am
<BoBi_> wooooooooooooooow ca ishte kjo mer 
<halloween> lol
<Pijaneci_1> ka shtet ktu 
<Pijaneci_1> ghhahghgaghghahghgghhghhghghghhghghaghgah
<halloween> ska ic mer
<halloween> ka ik per l3sh
<Pijaneci_1> :))
<halloween> ahahahahaahhaa
<halloween> DiNaMo o mer ka shtet ktu apo ska
<Pijaneci_1> ++++++++++++++
<halloween> :P
<halloween> lool
<Pijaneci_1> ++++++++++++++
* halloween slaps xxxxxxxx around a bit with a large trout
<halloween> hahahahaha DiNaMo 
<Pijaneci_1>  ku OOOOOOoo  Shteti O  shputim 
<Pijaneci_1> hahghgaghghahghgghhghhghghghhghghaghgahhahghgaghghahghgghhghhghghghhghghaghgah
 halloween o arta ka je ti i ehr
<Pijaneci_1> apo po tallesh
<eddie___lond> hello artaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<arta> po po
 halloween po jo neser pasneser
<halloween> hahahahahaa
<halloween> arta osht na OKB
<halloween> hahahahahahahaha
<halloween> Pijaneci_1 mos boj rekalame ne kanal e
* halloween shef ene pershendet yllin
<halloween> mjesi
<halloween> yllooooooooooo
<iana> gjesi
* halloween o Pijaneci_1 e shef mer kan fillu me u lodh robt me fol ene mjes i thone gjes
<iana> kiss  halloween
<iana> pergjumesh  jemi  na  falet
* halloween po po te falet kush po te thote gje me
<halloween> :P
* halloween iana po pse deri ne 12 flen gjum ti me pppppupuupupupu
<halloween> ca  paske bo mram me
* halloween shef per noj +++++++++++++++++
* halloween mistrecja_br> iana bisous ma cherie hahahaha o mistrecja_br po sdinke me shkrujt akoma ti me loooooooooollllllll
<halloween> gaagagagaaggaaggaagagagagagaga
* eddie___lond is now known as Guest37281
<halloween> iana na i ke kap kto ti me
<halloween> me grep apo me rrjete :P
<mistrecja_br> halloween do me mesosh ti mer skam keq une
* halloween hahahahaahahahah oooooooooooooo mistrecja_br
<halloween> un sdi per vete ri
<halloween> jo te mesoj ty..............................


Me Fal po jan shume te gjata keto postime , dhe Logset nuk kan te sosur 
kam Perzgjell me te bukurat !

Me Respekt Saimiri 



```

----------


## YaSmiN

Me vjen keq.Ky user edhe si njeri ka qene shume i sjellshem edhe me plot humor.Nje dite i thashe ne privat qe te qendroji edhe pak akoma ne chat sepse me humorin e tij me bente te ndihesha me mire.
Uroj te jet i paharrushem shpirti i tij edhe sjellja e tij.

----------


## Albi

Me arthka vertet shume keq.Ngushellimet e mija familjes se tij.

----------


## Eve

ooo sa keq! Me te vertet i ka rene infrakt? Ngushellimet e mia

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Si te kam o Vilson vellai. Cthuhet ne parajs shpresoj se po kalon me bukur se ketu ne tok.

Kissss vella se nuk te harron shoqeria ty

----------


## ino89

me ka ardh shume keq kur me thane  kshu kshu ka ndodh   edhe halloween 
ska per tu harruar nga shoqeria jo vetem e chatit se njifja shume mire se ca cuni ishte  dhe halloween  do jete gjithmone mes nesh

----------


## DI_ANA

Ne kujtimin tend....Halloween..

Shume per ty kane folur,fjalet me besnike,
une vete ste kam njohur,jam e jotja mike,
shume per ty jam prekur dhe lotet kane derdhur,
ne kopshtin e bukur dhe fletet jane zverdhur...

Shume me kane thene qe vec shaka ti kishe,
i qeshur gjithmone do doja te ishe,
pse kjo jete mizore,pse kaq shpejt te mori,
pse nuk te la kohe dhe nga ne te nxori?!

Pse kaq shpejt ti ike dhe sna pershendete,
a e shef dot valle sa zemra i trete,
a kupton tani sa miq ti ke pasur,
a kupton tani sa shume ti je dashur...

Nje here me lexove dhe me the ti "shkruaj",
"telat e kesaj zemre mi le neper duar",
qesha me postimin dhe qesha aq gjate,
aty u betove qe te shkruaja prape...

Dhe tani po qaj dhe lotet rreshqasin,
i degjon ti shoket,sa shume te therrasin,
e degjon familjen sa shume po vajton,
e sheh nenen tende qe dot ste shikon?!

Me kane thene nje dite,qe engjejt nuk vdesin,
u rri gjalle shpirti dhe kurre jo nuk tresin,
me kane thene qe lart vec engjej kerkojne,
te japin te miren te njerezit qe lotojne...

E di qe je engjell dhe ashtu do mbetesh,
ne zemrat e njerezve kurre ti nuk do tresesh,
ste kam njohur afer,po nje mike jam
me fol po te duash,ngurrim per ty skam..

Me fol ti njehere dhe me thuaj pse,
pse kaq shpejt ti ike,pse vetem na le,
Me thuaj te lutem sa shume te mungojme,
shikoje te lutem sa shume po vajtojme...

Ngushellime edhe nje here familjes se tij dhe shpirti ju prefte ne paqe..
I paharruar qofte kujtimi i tij..

Respekte

----------

